# “Breeder release” rescue 7 month old golden



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I’ve never heard the term “breeder release”. Regardless, I doubt this was anyone ethical and I would just keep in mind this puppy could have every morbidity know to Goldens - or none.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mitch Hoopes said:


> Anyone out there have advice as to whether this puppy would be at a higher risk of all the issues known to golden retrievers, or any other red flags I should think about.
> Thank you in advance.


So... getting a well bred dog is NOT the goal when rescuing or adopting a rescue. There's not such things as red flags for X rescue vs Y rescue, because being in rescue is a red flag. Good breeders would NOT ALLOW their pups to end up in rescue. 

So I would not even make that part of the consideration. 

When adopting - the hurdles you are getting over is the fact the dog has an unknown history regarding pedigree or health. And if you are OK with that - adopt.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Mitch Hoopes said:


> Anyone out there have advice as to whether this puppy would be at a higher risk of all the issues known to golden retrievers


I think it is almost guaranteed that the dog will have serious issues and is poorly bred. Is that really something you want to deal with? (and can afford)


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I, too, have never heard the term "breeder release" and wonder if it means that a backyard breeder decided against breeding this animal?? Just a guess.

If you are considering a rescue dog you have likely thought about the pros and cons of acquiring such a dog, i.e., health concerns, temperament concerns, costs, etc. It's a very personal decision.

I would try to get a little more information about the puppy - does it have serious health issues currently like elbow or hip dysplasia that might require expensive operations? Am I willing/able to give the extra care this puppy may need?

Speaking purely from the heart - adopting my rescue Golden was one of the best decisions I ever made. Yes, he is poorly bred and yes, he came with some "baggage". And YES I thank my lucky stars every day for him. I love him to the moon and back. He's a whopping 17+ years old now.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would think a breeder released puppy is one that wasn't sold, probably was cared for/socialized with less every week that went by past 7 weeks of age, and may have been handed to rescue since animal wasn't sale-able any more. 
It probably was not a good breeder, since puppies were not sold when born or shortly after, and probably wasn't an involved breeder since it came in poor condition. I think you may always have to worry about socialization and may think about asking around, watching classifieds, etc and try to figure out who the breeder is so you can at least ask who sire and dam are.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I also suspect "breeder release" of a 7-month pup means the breeder couldn't sell him. Probably at no more risk of cancer (the big golden killer) than any other golden. Biggest concern would be that he's been stuck in a crate or small pen and ignored for 7 months. Expect him to be a "project": likely not housebroken or, much worse, conditioned to potty where he sleeps because he's had no choice. Probably completely untrained and unsocialized, and badly in need of a good home and a better life. Assuming he's free, or only the cost of the neuter and vet care, go for it.


----------



## Georginenordin (Jan 14, 2019)

From a rescue perspective, a Breeder Release is the breeder’s authorization that the dog was released to be rehomed and/or surrendered to Rescue and authorized to be rehomed to another party. Since 75%-80% of our dogs are owner surrenders, we pay close attention to executed purchase agreements from all breeders but especially from our local breed club dogs. It is so helpful when the breeders post their purchase agreements on their website to ensure we honor terms and have in past returned surrendered dogs back to their “reputable breeders”. Regardless of where dogs come from, we have a required wellness checklist that is completed and passed on to the dogs adopting family. Our average dog expense is rapidly approaching $1,500 since so many younger dogs are coming in without a spay/neuter. We also can provide the surgical needs for all orthopedic care and follow on PT. None of our vet expenses are transferred to the adopting family. Our dogs remain in our foster care homes to complete this work and ensure their temperament is evaluated. Not all goldens are perfect and not all breeders reputable but rescue work hard to learn and disclose all information to ensure a successful rehoming.


----------

